

You Tell Me If This Word Processing App Is Worth 15 million - thewarrior
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1673153/you-tell-me-if-this-word-processing-app-is-worth-15-million#1

======
tribeofone
If the 100M valuation for Snapchat wasn't the tipoff to the bubble, where you
can delete a picture... or not if your friend takes a screenshot! Brilliant!

*edit, these days you get 5M just for saying its beautiful so maybe the valuation is not THAT far off.

